# gaslow, gas smell, lpg, leaking? pls help urgent!



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

OK

I think I may have a problem with my recently installed gaslow system, and beg your valuable input.

I fitted my gaslow last week, all went well, first fill could only get £3 of gas in (but it took 7 fills, the first being 3p....), at first the chap at the station said something was wrong with my system... after the 4th attempt, he said this sometimes happens with his pump (you tell me?)

Tested with soapy solution and found everything OK, although smelt a little gassy, but put this down to filling.

Did the 'turn on, gauge goes green, turn off and wait 15, 30 & 60 mins, all is well.
So no leaks.

One week later (yesterday)
I put in £10.34 of gas 22 litres the 80% shut off, did shut off.
Smell gas again. Presume it's the filling... again.
Repeat 'turn on, gauge goes green, turn off and wait 15, 30 & 60 mins, all is well.

Doing some sums, I have put around 28 litres in??

Truck has been in storage and not used for a week, so has 6 litres disappeared??

I have a single 11Kg gaslow and 11kg propane cylinder, connected with manual changeover valve.

Out of interest I turned off all gas (both cylinders) whilst the hob (3 burners) was on, full monty, it took nearly 3 mins for the hob to put it's self out.... is this normal??

I read on Gaslow website, that rubber hoses impart a gas smell... am I paranoid, or have a got a leak?

Worst still I'm going away on Friday and now I'm worrying (just a smidge!).

I've read various posts, and my thoughts are: IF I did manage to get in 6 litres, and the truck has had both cylinders closed for a week, then the new galsow bottle is a fault? as surely it can't leak from the hoses, gauge or reg if the cylinders are closed??

Can I really have a duff 11Kg cylinder??


Any help really appreciated.

Wilse


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

I am no expert.....but

1) Six litres is a lot to escape - would it leave signs of a leak - such as ice forming (that happened on my other Kon-tiki)

2) Weight the cylinder when full. Deduct the weight of the empty cylinder - and you will have the weight of the contents. 22 litres weighs plus or minus a smidgin, 11 kg.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas-Low!*

Hello Wilse,

I had the same problem with a leak. Turned out I had overtightened the hoses and torn the washers. I had to replace the washers in the Gaslow hoses.

However, still get a very strong gas smell, I am convinced we still have a leak and despite testing with soapy water, specialist leak spray and an electronic sniffer. We are unable to trace a leak. I have left the bottles turned off and will investigate it further when the weather is better.

If you have been extra generous with the brut strength, might be an idea to loosen one of the hoses and physicaly check the washers.

Good luck and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I used to worry about things like this then discovered that I was just paranoid. When we got our Gaslows (2 x 11kg) fitted about 3 years ago we could smell gas slightly when our nose was out the window above the gas cupboard. 

We had a full system check (including rest of van pipes etc) no leak. I then fitted a gas detector in that area and it has never gone off - slight smell occasionally, nothing else.

Next we could smell gas in the van near the fridge - turns out that there is a valve on our model of fridge that gives off a smell when it gets warm when used on gas. No leak, just the odd smell. Would cost £95 to change the valve ... for a slight smell - not a chance!

Finally, the cooker would burn for a few minutes when the gas is shut off at the bottle. I used to burn off the gas in the pipes before travelling (told you I was paranoid) but no longer bother. It used to take 3 rings on full about 45 seconds to burn out.

Hope this helps .. if you are worried, get a detector. 

Oh and had a thought .... was there a difference in temp during the week - gas expands etc when warm so could this account for the missing 6 litres?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*



theboadacea said:


> I used to worry about things like this then discovered that I was just paranoid. When we got our Gaslows (2 x 11kg) fitted about 3 years ago we could smell gas slightly when our nose was out the window above the gas cupboard.
> 
> We had a full system check (including rest of van pipes etc) no leak. I then fitted a gas detector in that area and it has never gone off - slight smell occasionally, nothing else.
> 
> ...


Hello there,

I can go with most of that but we are filling with Liquified Petroleum Gas, so the gas expansion would not account for 6 litres.

Trev.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input all,

Yes I think I may have tightened the hoses a bit much, but if the cylinders are off, then in my logic no gas should escape??

It was around 12 degrees when I filled up the alleged 6 litres, I say alleged as I doubt the pump's reliability.

As rapide has said if I lost 6 litres, surely it would leave a tell tale sign??

My reservation is if 6 litres did go in, and I managed to put 22 litres in, then I now have 28 litres... not sure this is a great thing??

I'd appreciate as many opinions as possible, as I'll call gaslow tomorrow to see what they say...

PS where do I get replacement washers from? can I get them locally or is it a Gaslow only part.??


thanks again chaps.

wilse


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On the bright side, your gas locker (if like ours) has not one but two vents in the floor so any gas will quickly dissipate through them.

I did indeed discover that one of my Gaslow bottles has a slight leak, where one of the brass unions is screwed into the steel canister.
I detected it by accident when I was bubbletesting the joints that I had made on installation. A bit of liquid went over the bottle and it showed the tiniest of leaks through what looks like some sort of sealant in the joint.

I have left it to its own devices and now that the bottle is empty (mainly through appliance use) I will get it changed by Gaslow.

It takes only the minutest amount of gas to produce a smell - the stench agent they put in it seems very powerful.

Incidentally, I seem to be losing pressure in the system about 24 hours after closing the bottle valve. The gauge turns very slowly from green through yellow to red. I can detect no other leaks and there is absolutely no smell of gas in the habitation area. Perhaps it is leaking through the (porous?) rubber hose! I will shortly be replacing it with a Stainless Steel one. 

In conclusion, if the leak is within the gas locker then don't worry too much - it is well ventilated!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Washers*

Hello Again,

Washers or seals can be obtained from any good Gaslow stockists. I have the part number buried in the van somewhere. I got them from here..

Gaslow Spares< Click for link

But if you are in a hurry, try phoning around first.

Good luck,
Trev.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Gaslow,gas smell,lpg,leaking...*

Hi Wilse,

Had similar problems when I first had Gaslow bottles fitted in our van. First time I filled up there was a dreadful smell of gas throughout the van. I was advised by the firm who fitted the system that I must have overfilled; apparently the 80% cut off valve sometimes fails on new bottles. They replaced the bottle straight away. I now monitor consumption carefully (it generally averages 1 litre a day) and aim to stop filling approx 2litres bfore reaching the theoretical capacity ( I have two 11kg bottles so I never run short). However I did subsequently have another gas leek, this time a faaulty connector.

My advice would be to get back straight away to whoever supplied the system and get them to replace if necessary.

Colin


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have two 11Kg Gaslow tanks, had them for 3 years now and have experienced all the same problems as the previous posts, I found that when the full cylinders get warm and the gas expands the valve has a safety release and some gas is let out until the 80% shutoff closes it again. Although, the gas will fall to the bottom of the locker it will take sometime to pass through the base vents and you will get a residule smell.
When I have just filled up and arrived at my next site I leave the locker doors open for a while to "clear the air". Last year in France on a really hot day the safety valve froze on one cylinder with the amount of gas it was venting - once it has reached safety - all was well again.
A Gaslow engineer told me that all new installations have this problem and the answer is not to completely fill the new cylinders on their initial fill up. He also said that any twisting in the primary metal fill pipe (between the filler and the 1st cylinder) or in the secondary metal fill pipe (between two Gaslow cylinders) might give a false shutoff when filling, and this is often the reason for a small amount of lpg being filled before the auto shutoff on the filling pump cuts in.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Desperate*

Wilse,

If it is the washers (seals) and you cannot get them, I have two spare ones in the van. Send me a PM with your details and I will post them first class. Just send me two back when you get home.

Trev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wilse,

Overtightened washers is one potential source. 

Another is the threads of the pipes directly at the cylinder interface - naturally here you can have a leak and the gauge doesn't show it.

Does the smell go away or is it there all the time? If it goes away, a third is a leak from the filler pipe.

Dave


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a pair of MTH 10litre bottles. One has a very slight smell associated with it, if over 10% full. I cannot detect a leak BUT I assume there must be one, from the threads into the bottle or from the brass valve gear. Dare I take this to the Channel Tunnel? I don't want to lose my Tesco vouchers NOR have to leave a bottle on the roadside.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I know its not quite the same, but i had a duel fuel ford galaxy, in fact i had the conversion done. I could always smell gas after filling, i just used to open the windows before having a smoke :roll: 

I used to run the LPG until it ran out before switching over to petrol. when it came to refilling, i used to get various amounts in, usually between 40 to 50ltrs on a 60ltr doughnut tank......but nearly always did the same mileage before running out.

Doug


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody for you input, I'm getting the truck out of storage and will call gaslow to see their take.

[Dave] I don't think I seem to smell gas all the time, but I've only been to the vehicle twice since fitting & filling, so it's a bit hard to tell. I'll know more this morning once I've picked it up again. I think I may slacken all the connections as I did tighten them reasonably well. 
Would this include the gauge to the regulator??

One a final-ish note, is it just me, or do a fair few people appear to have issues with this system? One paper it sounds brilliant, I'm thinking the reality is a bit different.

Thanks again everyone. I'll keep you posted.

Wilse


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't think so. Mind you, as it can be DIY fitted, who knows. In any case, there is no need to be concerned, as a phone call to Richard at Gaslow, or his very capable PA, will soon see you sorted and comforted.

Dave


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

interesting post this, but can the leakees smell gas or rotten eggs, as lpg is tainted to allow quick detection in case of a leak.
never had any problems with our installation, however were advised by fitter to manually shut off first fill at 40 litres (2 x 11kg)


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi pam

I wouldn't say rotten eggs.. can't really describe it... just gassy! 

On my 2nd fill the 80% shut off did work.

You become paranoid... this quote is from the latest gaslow brochure.... "Gas permeates rubber so hoses smell of gas"

hmmm?

w


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi all


Called gaslow, can't get through to anyone to talk to (technical).

Picked-up truck from compound, and all valves are closed on the cylinders.
Gauge is green (suggesting no leak)
Opened garage door, there is definitively a leak, you can smell gas!!!

Any thoughts

Wilse


***** At the time of writing I've just taken a call from Richard at Gaslow *****

Richard has offered, to have a look at my system, and I'm going on Friday, on my way down. He suspects he knows what the problem may be but would like to see the system before he gives his full diagnosis.

I will report Friday's outcome before we set sail (Sunday).

Thanks all again for you help/experiences.

I can say Richard has reassured me of the system!

Cheers

Wilse


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

Hope you get this sorted out - it is probably a very tiny leak if anything. Let us know what Gaslow say.

One thing I will add, is that after refilling, I get a gas smell lingering for a while in the locker area.

I put it down to the "whooosh" of gas when the pump is dosconnected.

Russell


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

*** UPDATE ***

Morning Folks


I said I would post an update on my potential gas leak.

Well we got to Gaslow yesterday afternoon.
In no time at all Richard was there and they set about testing my installation.

All my pipework was A.OK and a I can confirm that the hoses should be finger tight and then 'nipped' with the wrench.

My problem was the constant smell of gas, even though manual gauge was always green.

The problem was fixed by swapping over the 11Kg cylinder.
The NEW cylinder had a dodgy safety valve and was basically venting the cylinder most of the time.
The venting came about, as I managed to overfill the cylinder... 6 Litres the first fill and 22 Litres the 2nd fill. This has happened as there looks like there was a problem with the 'float' valve inside also (even though it did cut out on the 2nd fill). 
Richard called this an 'hydraulic fill'. He did explain although it was a bit difficult to understand, why the overfill didn't just release itself straight away.

This also explained why the gauge never moved, as the pipework was good and holding pressure.

I have nothing but praise for Gaslow, they were very professional and everything was sorted in 1 hour.

Thanks to everybody who offered advise and parts (teemyob).


We are now on the the Isle of Wight visiting family (truck is in Southampton) and we are then sailing from Weymouth on Monday morning to St Malo.


Wilse


----------

